#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Έγκριση Εργασιών Μικρής Κλίμακας- Υποχρέωση ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ κι επίβλεψης

## debkaracv

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής για άδεια μικρής κλίμακας. Έχω αναλάβει μία άδεια μικρής κλίμακας για αντικατάσταση υαλοπετασμάτων, για επενδύσεις στις όψεις και διάνοιξη νέων ανοιγμάτων και για εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις. Παρόλα αυτά επειδή είναι ισόγειο το κτίσμα οι εργασίες θα γίνουν χωρίς την χρήση ικριωμάτων. Όλα τα παραπάνω υπάρχουν στην σχετική νομοθεσία και στο eadeies σαν εργασίες αλλά τονίζουν ότι είναι με την χρήση ικριωμάτων. Γι αυτόν τον λόγο όταν τα κλικάρεις σου βγάζουν σαν απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά την κατάθεση σαυ-φαυ και ανάθεση ανάληψη επίβλεψης. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει -χωρίς όμως παραπομπή σε νομοθεσία- πως στις εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας απαιτείται σαυ-φαυ και επίβλεψη *μόνο* όταν γίνεται χρήση ικριωμάτων. Ισχύει αυτό;
Άρα εν προκειμένω, εφόσον δεν θα κάνω χρήση ικριωμάτων μπορώ στο σύστημα αντί αυτών να ανεβάσω υ.δ. ότι δεν απαιτούνται γιατί δεν θα γίνει χρήση ικριωμάτων; Ωστόσο με καλύπτει κάποια νομοθεσία; Εν ολίγοις, για μία ΕΕΜΚ που υποχρεούμαι να κάνω επίβλεψη και να καταθέσω σαυ-φαυ γενικότερα, και που το ορίζει ο νομοθέτης αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Xάρης

Το πότε απαιτείται ΣΑΥ-ΦΑΥ καθορίζεται από το ΠΔ.305/96 (ΦΕΚ.212/Α΄/29.08.1996).
Το μελετάτε και τεκμηριώνετε την τυχόν απαλλαγή.

----------

debkaracv

----------


## debkaracv

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και την βοήθεια σας! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------

